# Showin' Off the Preggo Bellies Again!



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes! It's that time of the year again at SMB Boers! We are (im)patiently waiting on our 7 bred does to pop! The first possible due date is January 26th! But... By the looks of a few of my girls, I don't know if they're going to wait it out!!! The 26th is an unlikely date, as its 145 days since the first day the buck was put with all my girlies. They're all definitely bred, just no exact dates for anyone. So allow me to share some pictures of my preggo bellies, and then my EXTRA preggo bellies. :-D 
I'm veerryyyy excited to see what my new buck actually throws!!!

Let me introduce the expecting mommies! 
The first would be Jade, who seems the least affected by the whole pregnancy thing.
Followed by a side by side of Penny (left) and Fiona (right).
The third picture is my fuzzy little Primrose.
Fourth and fifth, is Fiona, with her udder and pooch shot. She is really filling up!
And the final three are of my biggest, Rebekkah. She is quite loose in the pooch, and a huge udder, just not quite filled yet. And she is sooo wide! She has been upgraded to the largest kidding pen, so she can still comfortably turn around. Hahha! 

I know that's only five of my girls, but I'll definitely be updating more, as the big day gets closer! I have so many more pictures, and love to share, as long as you guys enjoy looking! 

Sorry for the sideways!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Lots of BIG bellies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

I know! They're much bigger than they were last year, when they were only a few days before kidding! I'm so excited!!! I'm actually keeping some babies this year too! 

Thank you Karen!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

good looking girls! It's exciting to plan to keep babies! I have 5 preggo does too without due dates, but seeing your pics helps me have an idea of what mine should be looking like. Judging by your photos I'd guess my girls are due mid feb or later. so fun!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oooohh... I love Primrose! They are all beautiful and looking great.  Can't wait to see what they give you!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Carolyn, last year, I had absolutely no due dates. So I put the girls in the barn about this time of year, and 4 painstaking weeks later, we had babies. But I have a much better idea of them now, as I kept records of the dates I set the buck in, and when he came out, and all that junk. SO HELPFUL! 

Crossroads, Prim, is the smallest and daintiest of the grown does, but she's also the boss. She's so little, yet stocky. And last year she had a set of triplet bucks, but we ended up losing two. We weren't expecting her to kid yet, and the two were dead when we went to feed that morning. So we don't know if they were stillborn, or if she just had issues because they were very large bucks, in a very small doe. The one who lived, was probably still 8 pounds! And he was the smallest with even bigger brothers! I so wished I was there for her kidding... 

On the other hand, does Penny (4th, and 5th picture down) look like's going to withhold until her due date? She has quite the udder on her for being 3 weeks away... And I don't want to miss it when they come, because she was the best producer last year.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I think I remember following a thread for Prim last year...? That's really too bad about the boys she lost.  Hopefully she'll have a much better kidding this year.... and with a couple does this time.  

I think Penny will wait until end of January.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah, I had a thread for them last year too. Luckily, those were the only two I lost out of 16 that were born. I'm hoping for some more does this year, because they will only be 50% and I'm looking for some show does. :-D But with my luck, I'll have a kid crop full of boys. :roll: I'm still getting really excited though! Cause then, I'll have a bunch of wethers to sell. 

Sorry, I wasn't paying attention. That's actually Fiona.  But good to know! I hope she does. I don't need any kids earlier than my dad's wedding on the 24th! :shock:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Well, all is still calm here on the farm. No babies yet, but I have about 4 does who are very close. The 31st was the 150 days from when I put the buck with the girls, and he definitely got a few the first two days. 

I'm exhausted already! And I don't even have babies yet! These late night checks are starting to get the best of me. :coffee2: :ZZZ:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Gotta love the doe code of honor!! "No doe shall kid until her owner has gone crazy waiting". :lol:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Uhg, I guess so! :lol: But I know for sure that I've gone crazy, been back, and went crazy again, and I still don't have a single sign of real labor. :ROFL:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Well, tonight we are much closer! Fiona is a smidge away from a rock hard udder, she's definitely filled out since yesterday, she keeps trying to nest, has a decent amount of discharge, is restless, her babies clearly dropped, and she didn't eat this evening. She's also itching everywhere a lot... Is that another sign of labor? 

I'm getting so excited now! No sleep for me tonight, I don't believe. But be all know that if I stay up, she'll hold out til tomorrow afternoon, and if I go to bed, she'll go 20 minutes after I fall asleep. Ohhhh, the decisions. :GAAH:


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Sending thoughts of safe kidding your way and congrats!! 

Tell her you are going to bed and then sneak back out in thirty lol


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

anything happening here yet? she sounds really close!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Well, there were no signs of Fiona kidding anytime soon when I went out this morning before school, and I texted my dad at noon, said there was nothing yet. He texts me again an hour later... 
He went out after lunch and saw Fiona with one kid born, cleaned, and had him stuffed into a warming box, (and it wasn't even on!) and she had the head of the next one out, who needed some help, because it had no legs out, and then the last one came backwards. All are healthy, and doing well. Fiona is a great mother!  She had 2 bucks and 1 doe. I'll upload some pictures later tonight.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!! Sounds like Fiona is a great mom.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

I had to end up deleting my first attempt at this, because the pictures didn't attach correctly.

But, here are the pictures that I promised. Fiona's traditional triplets. Two bucks and one doe. All are well and healthy about them. I might actually be retaining the doe kid for a show doe this year, but I'm still thinking about it... 

Anyways, feel free to help me come up with names for the 2 or 3 does I will be retaining for show. Their sire's name is JIREH Faithful Acres' Sir Hallifer. But the kids will have my farm prefix on them. SMBBG. I'm thinking knightly, but I have no ideas. 

But enjoy these pictures of the first 2015 SMBBG kids!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Sooo adorable!! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you!! I absolutely adore them! And I'm ecstatic for the next ones!!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Congrats  Glad mom and all the babies are doing good. 
I love the expression on the little guys face in the second to last pic. 

That looks like a cool barn too, love the stone!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats! They are really adorable! Fiona looks very proud of her babies too, she's a gorgeous doe. So glad everything went well and everyone is doing great!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh my goodness gracious! I've been busy! Sorry for not updating sooner!! 

Friday morning, Primrose popped out twin does, and that afternoon, Jade did the same! 

Then yesterday Penelope was in labor, but things weren't going well. So dad went in to see what was up, and he found legs and a head, but said that he was stuck somehow. We called the vet, who pulled one big buck, then told me to grab the second, so I then pulled HUGE buckling out backwards. So two bucks for Penelope.

Then this morning, Rebekkah was in labor, and things weren't going right. She was pushing. HARD. So I went in, (cause dad went to church) and ended up having to rearrange and pull a breech baby. Then pulled another backwards kid and a third correct one. So, triplet does from Rebekkah. But the breech baby is still very weak, and cold, so she's in my house now. On a bottle for now...

And this afternoon, CeCe decided that she was going to have twins, a buck and a doe, and didn't even need assistance! 

Still waiting on Penny now...

But with 6 does kidded, that puts me with 14 kids, 9 girls, and 5 boys.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Holy peanuts! You've been busy!! Good job getting all those stuck kids out! And so many does too


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! You sure are busy!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, congrats! What a busy couple of days! Can't wait to see pics.  

Did you get any paints?


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes! I have been busy!! Penny is in labor now, so I believe I'll be finishing up tonight.! :wahoo: 

Crossroads, no. We haven't had any paints. ALL OF THEM ARE TRADITIONAL. :GAAH: But, the one does have a lot of spots on her... I don't know if she's actually considered "Paint" or not, but she's cute!! 

I'll be taking pictures tonight, and posting them as soon as i can to show them off!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay! Go Penny!  

Bummer! We were shocked at how many traditionals we got this year too. 3 of our colored does bred to 3 different colored bucks all had at least one traditional kid! 2 had two traditional kids....


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

I was keeping up on your threads! They're all so gorgeous!! 

Well, I'm actually not too surprised. We have 6 traditional does, and a solid red doe, and they were all bred to a traditional buck. All the kids look like their daddy! In structure and markings!


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

Congratulations! Just suggesting knightly names: Galahad, Lancelot, and Maid Marion.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Here's my first group of pictures!

Fiona's triplets, She had one doe, who is in the first picture, and two bucks, in all the other pictures. They were born 2.4.15 and i took this today, the 10th.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Second group of pictures!!

Here's Primrose who kidded Friday the 6th, with twin does. The one doe has one spot of her back, and the other has two.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Group 3!!!

Here's Jade who also had a set of twin does on 2.6.15. I'm planning on keeping the one in the first two pictures, to show, and would keep her sister too, but she has split teats on both sides. Bummer, because they're two of my favorites...


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Group 4 of pictures!!

First picture is of Penelope's buck twins, who were pulled by the vet and myself on 2.7.15. They're huge boys, and very nice looking, when they aren't sleeping. Sorry bout that.

The second is of CeCe's buck/doe twins and their neighbor, who stopped by to take a nap in their boxes. They're also pretty nice, and the little buckling has a spot or two (I can't quite remember) on his back and legs. And he's nearly black. They were born 2.8.15


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Group 5!!!

Here's Rebekkah with one of her triplets. I had to go in and pull her triplet does on 2.8.15. She wasn't doing too well last night, but she's feeling a little better. But one of her babies has been fostered onto another momma. Her one little girl looks exactly like her. <3


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow you sure we're busy looks like you got a bunch of nice kids congrats.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Last group!!

This is Penny. She had a single buckling 2.9.15. But she's now fostering one of Rebekkah's girls. She sumed our kidding for 2015! but believe me there will be more pictures. 


So, our total is 15 kids, out of 7 does. 2 sets of triplets, 4 sets of twins, and a single. With 6 boys, and 9 girls. Great year for us at SMB Boer Goats!


----------



## Vanessa (Feb 11, 2015)

They are all so cute! So many nice looking kids! You have obviously been very busy lol


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you guys! All the kids are doing very well! And I decided which 3 does I'm keeping for show, and I'll start a new thread for name suggestions.


----------

